# ICYGOLF Wedges



## need_my_wedge (Feb 16, 2014)

This is a spin off from the Japanese Wedges thread, but I think a thread worthy of its own. I have been looking to replace my gap wedge, and was considering Cleveland as the main choice, so I was very intrigued last week when MetalMickie mentioned ICYGOLF wedges in the previous thread, with Iain Clarke, the owner having worked in the Cleveland tour van for 15 years. I should state that I am in no way affiliated with ICYGOLF, other than just becoming a new customerâ€¦.

After speaking with MM via PM, and finding that the wedges were Â£70 each or Â£130 for a pair, I thought that this was very competitive for custom made wedges. I immediately contacted Iain and arranged to meet him yesterday.

Due to the heavy wind and occasional â€œshowerâ€ I called Iain before I set out to see if he was still OK, to be met with the response that he was already there on the range working with two others. I immediately set out on the 1 hour trip up the M1 to Kilworth Springs Golf Club. The travel was not too bad, and largely irrelevant. Arriving at Kilworth Springs, the driving range was easy to find, and Iain was even easier â€“ he was just walking back to the car park in his ICYGOLF hat. A swift introduction, handshake, and a suggestion for me to get my shoes on and meet him back on the range with my clubs.

We parked ourselves in a bay where Iain suggested I have a few warm up swings to shake the car journey out, whilst at the same time he asked me a few questions about my wedges, my wedge pay, bad shot and what I was after etc. He then got me to play a few shots with my gap wedge whilst attaching a â€œSwingbyteâ€ device to my sand wedge. After a while he opened his rather sleek looking metal case to reveal 5 or 6 wedges, and handed me a 60 degree to try.  After a few more shots, he explained why my bad shot happened, made a couple of suggestions to my setup and how to line up the wedge to make most use of the bounce, and hey presto, I started hitting shots that were either stopping dead on the first bounce, or where skipping a foot and stopping dead on the second. The spin was both obvious to see and a great feeling to experience.

I proceeded to play a number of shots to specific targets at his request, and the wedges were switched round, interspersed with explanations of the different bounces, and comparisons with the bounces on his wedges and the bounces on mine, and why I wasn't achieving the same with my own wedges. We looked at grip widths, shaft sizes and discussed counter weights, why his clubs were heavier than mine but actually felt lighter. This didnâ€™t come across as a sales pitch at all, it was a technical explanation and demonstration, and very useful.  He then told me there was no need for the Swingbyte analysis as my wedge play was pretty good, Iâ€™d just made it harder by my setup.

We eventually got down to three wedges, at which point we moved away from the range over to the short game practice area. Here I was again asked to play a number of shots to targets at Iainâ€™s direction â€“ because you only get one chance on the course, he was adamant that I didnâ€™t take four or five attempts at any one target to get it right, in fact it was a really effective and useful drill. After going round the targets a couple of times, he gave me his 51 degree gap and got me doing the same again, the results were amazing, balls stopping dead  within 3 foot of the hole, even pitched one and spun it into the hole. I still hit a few bad ones as you do, but even the bad ones, and the ones that felt like Iâ€™d thinned them, were still inside an 8 foot radius for the most part, so the bad ones werenâ€™t that bad. Out of the hundred or more that I hit, I only sent two through the other side of the green, and they were more me hitting too hardâ€¦.

By now, we were down to the 51 and the 58, so it was a quick move over to a 5 foot deep bunker for a few shots from there with the 58. Taking the weather conditions, particularly the wet compacted sand into account, along with the depth, I struggled to get out with the first couple of shots. Iain did think that I would get out of the majority of bunkers with the shots Iâ€™d played, showing me where I was hitting the bunker face, but I wasnâ€™t getting the ball 6 foot in the air quick enough to clear the lip on this particular bunker.  Not to worry, another bit of coaching advice from Iain and I pitched two balls out and within three foot of the pin.

We were now down to two wedges, and back to the range to hit some full shots against my own wedges. This time I started with the 51 gap, and proceeded to nail it about 130 yards with ease, stopping it on a sixpence every time it came down. This was an increase of 30 - 40 yards on my own gap wedge - which I could hit 100 yards on a good day if I flushed it, but usually reserved it for shots around 90. A small issue became apparent when we found it was out hitting my own pitching wedgeâ€¦.. But a small adjustment to my strike there switched that around. We eventually decided on a 52 gap and 58 sand, with the grind on the sand done in such a way that there are actually 3 bounces in place allowing the club to be used easily as lob wedge as well.

By this time, Iain had spent at least 2 hours assessing my wedge play and coming up with a pair of wedges to suit. Time for a hot drink and a bite to eat, during which time he showed me the Swingbyte software in more detail, and how simple and easy it is to use from Driver to putterâ€¦..

I had of course decided by now to order the clubs from Iain, my next question, was â€œhow long would it take to deliver from order?â€â€¦â€¦ â€œHow about Wednesdayâ€ was the responseâ€¦. He then said that it was important to meet up again after they were ready to try them again and make sure heâ€™d got it right, and if I went to his workshop first next weekend, heâ€™d also do some work on the grips of my irons to match them with the wedges.

I hope I havenâ€™t embarrassed Iain by gushing over the day too much; he was a very unassuming gentleman who worked as a materials engineer on aircraft engines and Mercedes race engines prior to his involvement with Cleveland. He certainly knows his stuff about wedges and the short game. What he does now is almost a hobby; it gives him a means to live whilst allowing him to play a lot of golf. Talking with Iain over the three hours he spent with me yesterday, it became apparent he is not looking for mass business, 25 wedges a week is his maximum aim. Basically heâ€™d like to give something back to the amateur game, in his words â€œgive the tour experience to the club golferâ€. Well yesterday I certainly felt like I had the tour experience. All in all, this was a totally unexpected and amazing morning. If any of you are thinking about changing your wedges, ICYGOLF are certainly an option to consider.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 16, 2014)

wow, sounds like an amazing experience and worth the money without getting any wedges thrown in.

I noticed a few commented on the wedges looking ugly on the original posts, personally results speak more than looks but how did you find them to look down on? I was looking at the SCOR wedges but way to expensive, these sound spot on :thup:


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 16, 2014)

He asked me the same question, and my response was it wasn't something that I usually think about. Iain said that a lot of tour players would look done on some clubs and immediately dislike it..... I didn't really find them an issue, but he does have a couple of different options with regards to the face being offset or not. Since my Ping G15s are offset, something I hadn't even noticed before, we decided to go with wedges to match.

The heads are quite solid, no fancy cavitys's in the back or such, they are forged in Japan, near Kobe, Iain does the rest with regards to the grinding. He will also refinish the face every 3 months for free in the first year, and for a whopping Â£4 per club any time you like there after.


----------



## drawboy (Feb 16, 2014)

They cannot be too ugly, surely these must be a well established make, just not badged up. If he is selling pure forged wedge heads then it must cost a fortune to have them made just for him after all for Â£130 a pair there cannot be too much money in them for him. I'll bet they are a famous make then he just puts the time in to grind and assemble them.
They sound good and just what I'm after instead of the run of the mill big name boys. Mine are 4 year old now so ready for changing I wouldn't change my MD Seve Icon for bunker play though. They will not make me into Tiger but something different in the bag sometimes isn't a bad thing.
Nice review.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 16, 2014)

hmmm, very tempting, might have to save a few quid and pay a visit in a month or 2's time. Great write up, I am sure the brand snobs will be along shortly to add their tuppence worth


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 16, 2014)

Glad that you enjoyed the experience, As you say the amount of"one to one" time he devotes to you as a customer goes way beyond any other C/F I have had

Just off to practise with mine.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 16, 2014)

Sounds like a great service but as drawboy says, 25 wedges a week, forged in Japan and sold at Â£70 a pop after 3 hour consultations and the time spent on grinding to the right spec? I'm no accountant or businessman but something doesn't add up with the financials there does it?


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 16, 2014)

as stated its more of a hobby so he obviously isnt doing it for pure monetary gain. Judging by his background he is probably comfortable already financially.

I would rather pay for this than some corporate monster :thup:


----------



## moogie (Feb 16, 2014)

Unbelievable service from an obviously very dedicated club maker.
The big surprise is to get all that for Â£70 per wedge
Unbelievable that

If was more local I'd defo be up for a visit

Great write up by the way
Sounds fantastic


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 16, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Sounds like a great service but as drawboy says, 25 wedges a week, forged in Japan and sold at Â£70 a pop after 3 hour consultations and the time spent on grinding to the right spec? I'm no accountant or businessman but something doesn't add up with the financials there does it?
		
Click to expand...

I appreciate your point and wondered myself.

However, whilst I've never asked Iain about his financial circumstances  I believe GIBBO's summary may not be too wide of the mark.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 16, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			I appreciate your point and wondered myself.

However, whilst I've never asked Iain about his financial circumstances  I believe GIBBO's summary may not be too wide of the mark.
		
Click to expand...

I'd have to agree with this summary too. In addition, I didn't even consider to question whether it is cost effective for Iain or not. It's the service he aims to offer, and I guess that he will continue to do that for as long as he can.


----------



## Odvan (Feb 16, 2014)

Thoroughly enjoyed reading that and as Moogie says, just a pity he's not local to me.


----------



## One Planer (Feb 16, 2014)

Bout an hour(...ish) drive for me :mmm:

Tempted!


----------



## drawboy (Feb 16, 2014)

He isn't local to me but for what is on offer I can afford to use up a days holiday to go and see him.


----------



## Wedgey (Feb 16, 2014)

That level of service considering the price of his wedges is fantastic.

enjoy your wedges guys.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 16, 2014)

I'd like to see some pics of the wedges, mine are due replacement as it's either 588's or something like this..


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2014)

cracking write up nmw, enjoy the new wedges, hope they work well for you


----------



## Coatsy79 (Feb 16, 2014)

Just checked out the website they look really smart, simple looking I like


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 16, 2014)

I'll post some pics of mine when I pick them up next week.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2014)

Disappointing that someone offers a brilliant one to one service with plenty of time, advice and tips and gives someone something he wants and which he thinks will help his game and people are questioning the financial viability of the guys set up. As long as he delivers the goods as ordered, what business is it of others to worry about where the heads come from and how he runs the set up. Sounds like a great way of spending an afternoon


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 16, 2014)

Coatsy79 said:



			Just checked out the website they look really smart, simple looking I like
		
Click to expand...

I thought the same, could get them etched for personalisation too....


----------



## Cheifi0 (Feb 16, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Disappointing that someone offers a brilliant one to one service with plenty of time, advice and tips and gives someone something he wants and which he thinks will help his game and people are questioning the financial viability of the guys set up. As long as he delivers the goods as ordered, what business is it of others to worry about where the heads come from and how he runs the set up. Sounds like a great way of spending an afternoon
		
Click to expand...

I think it's more a case of acknowledging the unbelievable value for money.  A 3 hour lesson can easily be more than 70 quid alone.  I would certainly consider using him when upgrading my wedges.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 16, 2014)

Great write up and plug, kind of makes me wish I needed new wedges.

Tried to get their website up and ended up looking at a penguin app... :swing:


----------



## drawboy (Feb 16, 2014)

Cheifi0 said:



			I think it's more a case of acknowledging the unbelievable value for money.  A 3 hour lesson can easily be more than 70 quid alone.  I would certainly consider using him when upgrading my wedges.
		
Click to expand...

This is the right anser well said.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 16, 2014)

drawboy said:



			This is the right *anser *well said.
		
Click to expand...

Ping!:whoo:


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 16, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			I thought the same, could get them etched for personalisation too....
		
Click to expand...

As you know I struggle to post photos on here and "need_my_wedge" will probably be better atit but yes he does personalise at no extra charge.

Mine have "OL' BOY" proudly emblazoned upon them. Can't understand why!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 16, 2014)

Glad it went well mate :thup:

Could see you were looking forward to it yesterday 

Will check them out when I see you next


----------



## Iain Clarke (Feb 16, 2014)

I would lie to say a very big thank you to all the posters who have been very complimentary about my wedges and the service given. 

I would also like to say if anyone either does not like the shape of any of the wedges I can make any combination of shape , offset , bounce , leading edge grind, toe grind , top edge grind you may want so drop me a line any time.

Price is a very subjective thing , with the economy the way it is all products need to be priced competitively and I believe that is what I have done . Just because someone does not earn big bucks it should not bar them from owning a quality product, like any other sphere of business " if you can buy right , you can sell right". 

As I sell to and service the end user , I do not have any middle men to satisfy . Good for the customer and good for myself as I have a much better relationship with the person who uses my product , I worked in the manufacturing sector for 30 + years and we have lost our way when it comes to looking after the interests of the customer and offering value for money . In this country we have a heritage of product excellence and design ingenuity , this is just my way of going back to those values. 

I am negotiating with  British forging companies to produce my heads , but at the moment if I am not prepared to buy 500,000 units there is very little interest in my custom especially as the material that I specify is unusual and away from the normal formulation. 
Hopefully someone will step in and supply me as I firmly believe we have to grow our manufacturing sector if we have any hope of becoming a true force in Europe let alone the world .


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 16, 2014)

Great post Iain and welcome to the forum :thup:


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2014)

Iain Clarke said:



			I would lie to say a very big thank you to all the posters who have been very complimentary about my wedges and the service given. 

I would also like to say if anyone either does not like the shape of any of the wedges I can make any combination of shape , offset , bounce , leading edge grind, toe grind , top edge grind you may want so drop me a line any time.

Price is a very subjective thing , with the economy the way it is all products need to be priced competitively and I believe that is what I have done . Just because someone does not earn big bucks it should not bar them from owning a quality product, like any other sphere of business " if you can buy right , you can sell right". 

As I sell to and service the end user , I do not have any middle men to satisfy . Good for the customer and good for myself as I have a much better relationship with the person who uses my product , I worked in the manufacturing sector for 30 + years and we have lost our way when it comes to looking after the interests of the customer and offering value for money . In this country we have a heritage of product excellence and design ingenuity , this is just my way of going back to those values. 

I am negotiating with  British forging companies to produce my heads , but at the moment if I am not prepared to buy 500,000 units there is very little interest in my custom especially as the material that I specify is unusual and away from the normal formulation. 
Hopefully someone will step in and supply me as I firmly believe we have to grow our manufacturing sector if we have any hope of becoming a true force in Europe let alone the world .
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the forum, great of you to post and love your philosophy. If I hadnt replaced my wedges last year Id definitely be on the way up based on the review, and will keep you in mind for when I do change them further down the road


----------



## JT77 (Feb 16, 2014)

The wedges look great, I would be very interested in them myself but a bit far to travel!


----------



## drawboy (Feb 16, 2014)

Welcome Iain I look forward to meeting you in person soon for a fitting.


----------



## Odvan (Feb 16, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.

Just had a nosey on your site. After seeing them and coined with NMW's write up I have to say, I'm getting an itch...


----------



## Iain Clarke (Feb 16, 2014)

Hello Jt77 ,
I have a young guy coming over from N.I. In two weeks time for a fitting and build , he is flying in to East Midlands which is 5 miles from where I live , so if you want to give it a go let me know .

Regards,

Iain.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 16, 2014)

great post Iain, I may well book up soon. You have me sold on having G1BB0 stamped on all my wedges 

much classier than RickG's boring Centurion Orka's


----------



## JT77 (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks iain. 
id love too but three kids and work dont really allow it. 
is it possible to do some sort of web fit? 
(sorry for jumping in on the op post )


----------



## Iain Clarke (Feb 16, 2014)

Hello JT, 
if I can get enough interest maybe I can come over and do a weekend fitting session, I would say we'll need about 8/10 people . When James has been for his fitting I will see what we can do about getting some thing organised , do you have an idea where we could use  ideally it needs to have a range and a grass short game area.
Regards,
Iain.


----------



## JT77 (Feb 16, 2014)

Sounds good iain.
we have a short game area at Galgorm but they use mats im afraid.  
if you were able to agree something with the club they maybe would allow u to use the area without mats. id say that there would be some interest from members also.


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Feb 16, 2014)

OHH what abut a Scottish session?


----------



## drawboy (Feb 16, 2014)

No mate you'll be a foreign country soon


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 16, 2014)

groundskeeperwilly said:



			OHH what abut a Scottish session?
		
Click to expand...


Got to give him a few weeks to sort out a visa


----------



## Iain Clarke (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks Drawboy - look forward to it.


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Feb 16, 2014)

drawboy said:



			No mate you'll be a foreign country soon 

Click to expand...

Good point-better get things arranged quickly before theres an import/export tax..


----------



## Iain Clarke (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks Odvan - look forward Tao seeing you.


----------



## Iain Clarke (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks G1BB0 - look forward to seeing you.


----------



## Iain Clarke (Feb 16, 2014)

Hello GKW ,
where are you situated ?.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 16, 2014)

what I like about this thread and the Orka one is the fact that there are a few UK based companies in this uber corperate world of golf equipment who obviously offer great products and customer service. I will support that all day long. Iain I will drop you a pm shortly.


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Feb 16, 2014)

Iain Clarke said:



			Hello GKW ,
where are you situated ?.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Iain (Welcome to the forum!) I am based in Aberdeenshire but if you were to visit Aberdeen, Perth, Edinburgh, Dundee or Inverness I would try to make it along as I'd be keen for a c/f session.


----------



## Iain Clarke (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi GKW, any where near Banchory or Meldrum House


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Feb 16, 2014)

Iain Clarke said:



			Hi GKW, any where near Banchory or Meldrum House
		
Click to expand...

Not far at all-20minutes gets me to Banchory and a wee bit more to meld rum house! You already got plans to attend?


----------



## Iain Clarke (Feb 16, 2014)

Not as yet , but we'll need a good short game area and range.


----------



## Wayman (Feb 16, 2014)

Really good write up 
Sounds interesting makes me want some new wedges


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 16, 2014)

Anyone know what the Short Game area is like at Northants? Or Nearby?

Might be tight to fit in on H4H day, but Sunday or Tuesday?

Just a thought.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 18, 2014)

Pictures were requested earlier in the thread, and coincidentally, Iain has kindly just sent me a pic of one of my wedges to show me the engraving. I'd asked whether he could engrave my name in Japanese......and yes he can... I'm buzzing on these and can't wait until Saturday to pick up the finished pair.


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 18, 2014)

Iain Clarke said:



			I would lie to say a very big thank you to all the posters who have been very complimentary about my wedges and the service given. 

I would also like to say if anyone either does not like the shape of any of the wedges I can make any combination of shape , offset , bounce , leading edge grind, toe grind , top edge grind you may want so drop me a line any time.

Price is a very subjective thing , with the economy the way it is all products need to be priced competitively and I believe that is what I have done . Just because someone does not earn big bucks it should not bar them from owning a quality product, like any other sphere of business " if you can buy right , you can sell right". 

As I sell to and service the end user , I do not have any middle men to satisfy . Good for the customer and good for myself as I have a much better relationship with the person who uses my product , I worked in the manufacturing sector for 30 + years and we have lost our way when it comes to looking after the interests of the customer and offering value for money . In this country we have a heritage of product excellence and design ingenuity , this is just my way of going back to those values. 

I am negotiating with  British forging companies to produce my heads , but at the moment if I am not prepared to buy 500,000 units there is very little interest in my custom especially as the material that I specify is unusual and away from the normal formulation. 
Hopefully someone will step in and supply me as I firmly believe we have to grow our manufacturing sector if we have any hope of becoming a true force in Europe let alone the world .
		
Click to expand...



@OP Great post thank you!

@Iain, great product and attitude, maximum respect!


----------



## Coatsy79 (Feb 18, 2014)

need_my_wedge said:



			Pictures were requested earlier in the thread, and coincidentally, Iain has kindly just sent me a pic of one of my wedges to show me the engraving. I'd asked whether he could engrave my name in Japanese......and yes he can... I'm buzzing on these and can't wait until Saturday to pick up the finished pair.


View attachment 9190

Click to expand...

Really smart I definitely like them


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 18, 2014)

Damn nice looking wedges. Love the grind, definitely like a low bounce set of wedges.


----------



## John (Feb 18, 2014)

Really like the look of these and for that price I'm seriously going to consider making the journey! :thup:


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 18, 2014)

Very tempted, but having spent <cough> pounds on 4 588RTX wedges less than a year ago, my other half would be wearing my nethers for jewellery.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 18, 2014)

Off for a fitting on Saturday, was gonna change my wedge setup as not happy with the gapping 45 pw to 52gw, 56, 60

I can sell my TPZ's as in great nick so the upgrade will be a few quid. As this year I focussing hard on the swing and short game I may aswell have the right wedges from the off.

love the pic above, deffo want something on mine now :thup: (kids names maybe)


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 18, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			Off for a fitting on Saturday, was gonna change my wedge setup as not happy with the gapping 45 pw to 52gw, 56, 60

I can sell my TPZ's as in great nick so the upgrade will be a few quid. As this year I focussing hard on the swing and short game I may aswell have the right wedges from the off.

love the pic above, deffo want something on mine now :thup: (kids names maybe)
		
Click to expand...


Are you the 10 o'clock? If so will likely see you there...


----------



## Wedge1960 (Feb 18, 2014)

Iain Clarke said:



			I would lie to say a very big thank you to all the posters who have been very complimentary about my wedges and the service given. 

I would also like to say if anyone either does not like the shape of any of the wedges I can make any combination of shape , offset , bounce , leading edge grind, toe grind , top edge grind you may want so drop me a line any time.

Price is a very subjective thing , with the economy the way it is all products need to be priced competitively and I believe that is what I have done . Just because someone does not earn big bucks it should not bar them from owning a quality product, like any other sphere of business " if you can buy right , you can sell right". 

As I sell to and service the end user , I do not have any middle men to satisfy . Good for the customer and good for myself as I have a much better relationship with the person who uses my product , I worked in the manufacturing sector for 30 + years and we have lost our way when it comes to looking after the interests of the customer and offering value for money . In this country we have a heritage of product excellence and design ingenuity , this is just my way of going back to those values. 

I am negotiating with  British forging companies to produce my heads , but at the moment if I am not prepared to buy 500,000 units there is very little interest in my custom especially as the material that I specify is unusual and away from the normal formulation. 
Hopefully someone will step in and supply me as I firmly believe we have to grow our manufacturing sector if we have any hope of becoming a true force in Europe let alone the world .
		
Click to expand...


My apologies to all the posters who may have sent PM or any other type of message to me via the golf monthly site , my original registration seems to have been compromised so I have re registered as " wedge1960 ".

Hope you all like the pic of Mr. Bateman's wedge with his name in Japanese , that was interesting and challenging project !.


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hmm, how was it compromised?


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 18, 2014)

need_my_wedge said:



			Are you the 10 o'clock? If so will likely see you there...
		
Click to expand...

I am at 11am


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 18, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			I am at 11am
		
Click to expand...

Will be gone by then I think


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 18, 2014)

I will be there early so may bump into you if your unlucky enough


----------



## fundy (Feb 18, 2014)

have fun Gibbo and let us know how you get on (good luck Wedge1960, you may need it with this one!)


----------



## Wedge1960 (Feb 18, 2014)

Can you bring all you equipment please so I can match the wedge shafts to your current set up.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 18, 2014)

no problemo


----------



## karlcole (Feb 24, 2014)

So how did everyone get on with the fitting?. Trying to get booked in when I'm off these next few weeks,


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 24, 2014)

I have had to reschedule, damn car played up (dodgy thermostat) so its in the garage tomoz. Spoke to Iain though and he is like a breath of fresh air. Listening to his commentary on NMW hitting his made me even more gutted but mostly wanting some of these along with Iain's insight and knowledge.

I will post up soon on my experience


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 25, 2014)

Thought it worth posting an update to this. My wedges were indeed ready last Wednesday, so I arranged with Iain to pick them up on Saturday morning. He had also offered to re-grip my irons to match the wedge thickness. An early start Saturday to arrive at Iainâ€™s house about 08:15 as he had an 11:00 with Gibbo back at Kilworth Springs. Upon arrival we went out to Iainâ€™s workshop where he handed me the new wedges, and what beauties they are (see the pics below). He then proceeded to take the grips off my irons and woods. This was the first time Iâ€™d ever seen it done up close and personal, and was amazed at how simple he made it look, effectively just blowing the grips off with a squirt gun, re-taped, and re-gripped, we headed on back to Kilworth to try the wedges out.

I was conscious of the time because I knew he had Gibboâ€™s appointment, but at no time did he make me feel like I needed to be on my way. We were on the practice ground waiting for Gibbo, and I was just hitting more shots under Iainâ€™s gaze. By this time we found out that Gibbo had had a car malfunction and wasnâ€™t going to make it, Iain had a lengthy call with Gibbo, discussing Icygolf and such, whilst I just carried on hitting balls. After  the call, Iain came over to me and said that since he no other plans for the day, we should just carry on here, at which point he very generously gave me some more short game coaching and advice.  By 12:15 I did need to be making a move, so we had a quick drink and a bite before I headed off.

A couple of points aside, Iain did tell me where he gets the heads forged, which turns out to be a Japanese company not too far from where my wife comes from in Japan. The company has a fantastic ethos, forging  their club heads in the same way that samurai swords are forged, and manufacturing everything in house, even the smallest parts that many companies outsource to China and such countries in order to reduce costs are made in house.

 Whilst in Iainâ€™s workshop, I got a sneak look at the irons heâ€™s doing, both a muscle back and a cavity back, and they look  just as smart as the wedgesâ€¦. As for the putters heâ€™s made, well the Bettinardi/ Scotty Cameron hybrid he uses could well be something I contact him about in the futureâ€¦..

All in all, I can only once again give Iain the highest praise for his service and everything heâ€™s done. Whilst itâ€™s only a few days since I got the wedges , I somehow feel that my short game is going to transform this year â€“ as long as I put the practice effort in of course. Iâ€™ve already holed more chips and hit more pins with chip shots in the last week than I have in the last 2 yearsâ€¦â€¦


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 25, 2014)

Yep.

Fabulous service continues.

Grind looks fairly much like the one I've used (Reduced Camber) quite successfully.

I don't think the iron sets are from the same source - at least if they are the ones in pics on website. MBs look purdy, but CB are a bit fussy for my taste.

Wedges look fabulous!


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 25, 2014)

need_my_wedge said:



			Thought it worth posting an update to this. My wedges were indeed ready last Wednesday, so I arranged with Iain to pick them up on Saturday morning. He had also offered to re-grip my irons to match the wedge thickness. An early start Saturday to arrive at Iainâ€™s house about 08:15 as he had an 11:00 with Gibbo back at Kilworth Springs. Upon arrival we went out to Iainâ€™s workshop where he handed me the new wedges, and what beauties they are (see the pics below). He then proceeded to take the grips off my irons and woods. This was the first time Iâ€™d ever seen it done up close and personal, and was amazed at how simple he made it look, effectively just blowing the grips off with a squirt gun, re-taped, and re-gripped, we headed on back to Kilworth to try the wedges out.

I was conscious of the time because I knew he had Gibboâ€™s appointment, but at no time did he make me feel like I needed to be on my way. We were on the practice ground waiting for Gibbo, and I was just hitting more shots under Iainâ€™s gaze. By this time we found out that Gibbo had had a car malfunction and wasnâ€™t going to make it, Iain had a lengthy call with Gibbo, discussing Icygolf and such, whilst I just carried on hitting balls. After  the call, Iain came over to me and said that since he no other plans for the day, we should just carry on here, at which point he very generously gave me some more short game coaching and advice.  By 12:15 I did need to be making a move, so we had a quick drink and a bite before I headed off.

A couple of points aside, Iain did tell me where he gets the heads forged, which turns out to be a Japanese company not too far from where my wife comes from in Japan. The company has a fantastic ethos, forging  their club heads in the same way that samurai swords are forged, and manufacturing everything in house, even the smallest parts that many companies outsource to China and such countries in order to reduce costs are made in house.

 Whilst in Iainâ€™s workshop, I got a sneak look at the irons heâ€™s doing, both a muscle back and a cavity back, and they look  just as smart as the wedgesâ€¦. As for the putters heâ€™s made, well the Bettinardi/ Scotty Cameron hybrid he uses could well be something I contact him about in the futureâ€¦..

All in all, I can only once again give Iain the highest praise for his service and everything heâ€™s done. Whilst itâ€™s only a few days since I got the wedges , I somehow feel that my short game is going to transform this year â€“ as long as I put the practice effort in of course. Iâ€™ve already holed more chips and hit more pins with chip shots in the last week than I have in the last 2 yearsâ€¦â€¦

View attachment 9263
View attachment 9264
View attachment 9265
View attachment 9266
View attachment 9267

Click to expand...

Nice,just sent an email myself


----------



## One Planer (Feb 25, 2014)

The do look fantastic clubs and the service Ian offers sounds exceptional.

I think I may have to have a mosey on down there as it's not a million miles from Stoke :thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 1, 2014)

well I had the pleasure of meeting Iain today and all I can say is what a top, top bloke. The wedges look even better in the flesh and even a duffer like me span short chips for the 1st time ever!

Met by the chipping green and Iain checked out my current wedges and pw and straight away noticed the shaft lengths weren't right and it seems my 60 degree is probably higher than its stated loft. Iain explained about different types of grind and bounce & shown me 3 different head types, I chose the one that looked nicest to me and couldnt hit it!! This was due to it having some offset, changed to same shape no offset and bingo. Hit a few balls with mine, 3 ok and 3 crap. Hit a few with the Icey 58 and straight away better strikes. Iain then gave me a little tweak with my technique and straight away I was hitting much more consistently and even slightly behind the ball shots were still within 1 putt range. Iain also explained about different types of lie and also we used a few different types of ball to see how they reacted differently with height and spin.

We then went into a bunker, my nemesis. When I 1st went in I was getting them out nicely with the 58 but then went a bit pear shaped, another little bit of tuition from Iain and I was hitting them much better. Plenty of room for practice but positives all round.

Then we went to the range, hit balls with my 52 & 60 then moved to the 53 & 58 in the Icy. I was hitting these slightly longer than my own and when we did a bit of target golf I was adjusting nicely and actually getting close on most shots. I just loved hitting them. I must have hit about 300+ balls in total today and enjoyed every minute of it 

Iain is making 2 up for me in 51 and 57 1 degree flat. Will be heading back over next Saturday for them.

In my opinion the cost of the wedges is a bargain but with Iain's expert input and nuggests of advice I dont think anyone would come away disappointed.

I cant wait to get them and start practising in earnest :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 1, 2014)

whats shafts are put in these?   also what is the bounce on both wedges needmywedge and gibbo?


----------



## fundy (Mar 1, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			well I had the pleasure of meeting Iain today and all I can say is what a top, top bloke. The wedges look even better in the flesh and even a duffer like me span short chips for the 1st time ever!

Met by the chipping green and Iain checked out my current wedges and pw and straight away noticed the shaft lengths weren't right and it seems my 60 degree is probably higher than its stated loft. Iain explained about different types of grind and bounce & shown me 3 different head types, I chose the one that looked nicest to me and couldnt hit it!! This was due to it having some offset, changed to same shape no offset and bingo. Hit a few balls with mine, 3 ok and 3 crap. Hit a few with the Icey 58 and straight away better strikes. Iain then gave me a little tweak with my technique and straight away I was hitting much more consistently and even slightly behind the ball shots were still within 1 putt range. Iain also explained about different types of lie and also we used a few different types of ball to see how they reacted differently with height and spin.

We then went into a bunker, my nemesis. When I 1st went in I was getting them out nicely with the 58 but then went a bit pear shaped, another little bit of tuition from Iain and I was hitting them much better. Plenty of room for practice but positives all round.

Then we went to the range, hit balls with my 52 & 60 then moved to the 53 & 58 in the Icy. I was hitting these slightly longer than my own and when we did a bit of target golf I was adjusting nicely and actually getting close on most shots. I just loved hitting them. I must have hit about 300+ balls in total today and enjoyed every minute of it 

Iain is making 2 up for me in 51 and 57 1 degree flat. Will be heading back over next Saturday for them.

In my opinion the cost of the wedges is a bargain but with Iain's expert input and nuggests of advice I dont think anyone would come away disappointed.

I cant wait to get them and start practising in earnest :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nice write up Steve, if I was in the market for wedges would definitely be giving them a go. 

Out of curiosity I see that everyone seems to be coming away with 2 wedges (excl PW), does Ian offer a 3 wedge set up too?


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 1, 2014)

do you know what I dont know lol. I went on performance and as Iain is an ex tour guy I assume they wont be crap and the bounce will be right for me and my style (hence hitting out of different lies, bunkers etc). I know the 58 I hit was around 12 degree bounce, they have a unique grind on the sole though so can be opend up etc easily, we did this with my ZTP's and the difference was night and day. I am sure Iain will elaborate in better technical detail.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 1, 2014)

fundy said:



			Nice write up Steve, if I was in the market for wedges would definitely be giving them a go. 

Out of curiosity I see that everyone seems to be coming away with 2 wedges (excl PW), does Ian offer a 3 wedge set up too?
		
Click to expand...

He had a wide range in his little box Steve, so yes he will do a 3 wedge setup. Bare in mind of 22 I probably dont need 3 whereas single figure guys will be a tad more specific with yardages/bounce etc


----------



## fundy (Mar 1, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			He had a wide range in his little box Steve, so yes he will do a 3 wedge setup. Bare in mind of 22 I probably dont need 3 whereas single figure guys will be a tad more specific with yardages/bounce etc
		
Click to expand...

Makes sense mate, you know me, like more options at that end of the bag (mainly for approach shots) and happy to sacrifice at the other end, easier now the Drivers not in play lol)


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 1, 2014)

I would have been surprised to hear him giving you low bounce wedges.   I am a firm believer that if people have trouble chipping then they simply need more bounce.

the fact you can still open them sounds good! :thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 1, 2014)

he said exactly that Gary, my 60 is 6 degree bounce, My bad shots are duffs where I dig it in, I didnt do it once with his demo ones so it must be right for me.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 1, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			he said exactly that Gary, my 60 is 6 degree bounce, My bad shots are duffs where I dig it in, I didnt do it once with his demo ones so it must be right for me.
		
Click to expand...

someone will listen to me yet!  

once the ground firms up a bit, you will be able to hit behind the ball and that bounce will make the club glide along the top of the turf and clip the ball nicely.


----------



## shewy (Jun 27, 2014)

Bit of an old thread but just to add I went and saw Iain last night, thoughrolly nice bloke.
So in short my wedges are way to upright for me and need the heel ground down, my technique needed a small change and my bunker play sucks. 
Ordered a 57 and will get a 51 when they come in stock, as a bonus I holed 4 chips.


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 27, 2014)

shewy said:



			as a bonus I holed 4 chips.
		
Click to expand...

That must have been a fun 4 hours :ears:


----------



## shewy (Jun 27, 2014)

Think it was a plate of chips lol


----------

